

Ask HN: What invoicing program are you using?  - lbr

What is the best invoicing program for a freelancer to use? For billing as a designer or web developer?
======
eswat
I’ve settled with FreshBooks for now. UI is a bit clunnky but it gets the job
done.

[http://www.freshbooks.com/](http://www.freshbooks.com/)

~~~
codegeek
I second freshbooks. Free for upto 3 clients. Not sure why you think the UI is
clunky. I like their simple and elegant UI/UX. Been using it for almost 3
years now. Gets the job done without too much baggage.

~~~
JamesSwift
I think you must be grandfathered into the 3 client free account, it is
limited to 1 now.

------
munimkazia
I was using Curdbee. They have been acquired by another company called
Hiveage, and we had to migrate our accounts there. So that's what I am using
right now.

I just needed a simple invoicing app which generates and sends clean invoices,
so their free plans work perfectly for me.

Links: [http://www.curdbee.com](http://www.curdbee.com)
[http://www.hiveage.com/](http://www.hiveage.com/)

------
gonepostal
Currently using [http://www.freshbooks.com](http://www.freshbooks.com)

Definitely not the best in terms of user experience but it has enough features
I didn't know I need, that it keeps me happy.

Things like multiple auto-reminders for late payments and reoccurring invoices
saved me alot of time. I didn't need them when I was looking around at
invoicing software but now I do.

------
navyrain
I've been using Freckle: [http://letsfreckle.com](http://letsfreckle.com) ,
which is promoted primarily as a time tracking tool, but has good invoicing
built in as well.

------
roybarberuk
I used to use freshbooks, it's great. But Freeagent does so much more:
[http://fre.ag/43i723zz](http://fre.ag/43i723zz)

~~~
mattgrigsby
FreeAgent is great, I've used it. But since I discovered Nutcache, I got to
save 20 bucks a month, as they give it all for free.
[http://nutcache.com](http://nutcache.com)

------
sdfjkl
Solar Accounts - UK specific, suitable for both sole traders and Ltds, with or
without VAT registration. Does invoicing and accounting in one nice package.

[http://www.solaraccounts.co.uk/](http://www.solaraccounts.co.uk/)

I didn't want to entrust my accounting to some web SaaS thing.

------
bergerb
[https://www.zoho.com/](https://www.zoho.com/)

Invoicing and Time Tracking

------
stevekemp
[http://invoiceto.me/](http://invoiceto.me/) is what I use for sending out
monthly invoices. The site is simple, and I keep good records. The only thing
I need externally is a pretty PDF to mail to clients, and that site gives me
that.

------
chriswoodford
I was using invoicemachine.com but their API just wasn't cutting it for me so
I switched to FreshBooks. The FreshBooks API is great: in a matter of minutes
I was able to pull my hours from Harvest and generate a FreshBooks invoice.
That's all I need

------
geoffwoo
Curious to know the answer to this as well. I usually just use a template on
Excel or Word.

------
andyhnj
I've been using Harvest:
[http://www.getharvest.com/](http://www.getharvest.com/) Works fine for me,
though I don't do a lot of freelance work, so I'm not a heavy user.

------
marcomassaro
[http://getballpark.com](http://getballpark.com)

I've used this for a few years. Great app - lets customers pay on invoices
with stripe or paypal.

------
mattgrigsby
Nutcache - [http://nutcache.com](http://nutcache.com)

The thing about Nutcache is that is totally free and stable.

------
sycren
Fast, simple & free - [http://invoiceable.co/](http://invoiceable.co/)

I can bang out an invoice in under 2 mins :)

~~~
logn
I also use them. I set up an Apache reverse proxy to them from my domain so
that their invoices appear to be mine completely. I paid for their freemium
upgrades (one-time payment of about $150+). For me they hit the right
pricepoint where I'd rather pay than invest my own time on a solution. I wish
they supported Stripe or another credit card processor though (instead of
PayPal only).

------
jkaykin
Square just released it's own invoicing tool:
[https://squareup.com/invoices](https://squareup.com/invoices)

------
gee_totes
I've been using freeagent for about a year now. it's a little pricey, but the
UI is great and it's built for freelancers

------
michalu
I use tradeshift.com it;s free an when it comes to invoicing, the best I have
found so far

------
rowofpixels
I used to use freshbooks, but the last couple years I've used harvest.

------
brandon272
I use Freshbooks.

